# iOS 6.0.1 Update for iPod Touch 5th gen and iPhone 5--ALSO i Pod Touch 4th gen!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got this notification just now:

There is a update available to the iOS for the iPod Touch (and iPhones)--iOS 6.0.1

mostly bug fixes:
• Fixes a bug that prevents the iPhone 6 from installing software updates wirelessly over the air.
• Fixes a bug where horizontal lines may be displayed across the keyboard.
• Fixes n issue that could cause camera flash to not go off
• Improves reliability of iPhone 5 and iPod touch (5th generation) when connected to encrypted WPA2 Wi-Fi networks.
• Resolves an issue that prevents iPhone from using the cellular network in some instances.
• Consolidated the Use Cellular Data switch for iTunes Match
• Fixes a Passcode Lock bug which sometimes allowed access to Passbook pass details from lock screen
• Fixes a bug affecting Exchange meetings.

Installing now...

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine came up this a.m. too, and installed without a hitch!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am installing mine now. Hoping my calendar will update after it's done.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The update is also for the 4th gen iPod touch.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know....the iPhone 5 and i'Touch 5G were specifically mentioned in the notification I go, so I didn't know about the 4G.

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I downloaded and installed the update last week. This morning my iPad 2 insisted on installing it again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps there was a minor update?  Off to look....

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It still showed 6.0.1 after the update.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated my iPhone 4s and iPad 2 last week.

As for what devices will get iOS updates, any device that supports iOS 6 will be able to get any updates to it. They don't drop device support on incremental updates, just when they launch a big update (i.e. update the number to the left of the decimal point).  The incremental updates are generally just tweaks and bug fixes.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same with my iPad 2.


----------

